# trying to sell my gecko, is my price unreasonable?



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

im trying to sell my 8 month old female carrot tail leopard gecko with or without all its housing and equipment, thermostat the lot.

ive had my carrot tail leopard gecko for just over 2 months and my vivarium for about 4 weeks.

im trying to sell the entire lot for £100 buyer collects or the young leo on its own for £45, is my price unreasonable? because 132 have looked but no messages offers or takers.

i have put it up for sale in about 5 online classified ads.

im trying to sell it asap so i can buy a 3ft vivarium and other stuff to get a baby beardie

i cant even sell the equipment on ebay cos of the leo , because they wont allow me to sell live animals on ebay


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

Chrisuk33 said:


> im trying to sell my 8 month old female carrot tail leopard gecko with or without all its housing and equipment, thermostat the lot.
> 
> ive had my carrot tail leopard gecko for just over 2 months and my vivarium for about 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


I don't know but i'd love a leo.. :-( i mean i'v been trying to sell my 2 rats for over a month now for £30 with everything and we spent over £200 on them..:bash: it does get highly annoying doesnt it... xx


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

MissFoxHawk said:


> I don't know but i'd love a leo.. :-( i mean i'v been trying to sell my 2 rats for over a month now for £30 with everything and we spent over £200 on them..:bash: it does get highly annoying doesnt it... xx


 i know how you feel, i mean as for the rats you could try a few small pet shops they sometimes swap for some of there items.

the leo im selling cost me £65 2 months ago and the equipment cost about £100 , and im selling the lot of £100. the viv is a vivexotic i got 4 weeks ago. if no one wated the equipment id sell the leo on its own. 

if i could sell it on ebay it would only take 3 weeks max but i cant they dont allow live animals on ebay


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

No they don't. would you deliver by any chance? ahaha. Ermm try going on Preloved, you can sell animals on there?
gumtree also?
Or how about putting an add up in your local petshop or shop? or put an add in the papers?
:2thumb:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

MissFoxHawk said:


> No they don't. would you deliver by any chance? ahaha. Ermm try going on Preloved, you can sell animals on there?
> gumtree also?
> Or how about putting an add up in your local petshop or shop? or put an add in the papers?
> :2thumb:


 i have it aversied on pre loved.
and aye beleive me if i could deliver i def would but i dont have a car or a driving liecence


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Sometimes it just take some time tell sell your animals, just keep advertising until someone is interested, just remember the rules about only 1 bump every 24 hours.

I had a look, just one question, in the photo where the probes are on the floor, it looks like they have been taped down? I would recommend removing the tape as in time it will start to peel up at the edges and theres a chance your leo may end up stuck to it.


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

To be honest, £45 is quite a lot at the moment, there are a lot of leos for sale at the moment and while she's a hypo carrot tail, there are loads of newer morphs around now so those aren't selling as quickly or for as much. You always pay more in a pet shop. Two of mine came from a reptile store, one was worth the money I paid, but my normal certainly wasn't worth £65 really. She's exceptionally beautiful and worth more than that to me, but if I sold her I'd be lucky to get £20 for her. 

I have an adult proven breeder Mack snow talbino (who incidentally doesn't seem to realise that leopad geckos are supposed to be nocturnal) up for sale at the moment and had very little interest so far. If you want a quick sale, you'll probably have to be willing to sell the gecko for less and then list the other stuff separately on ebay.


----------



## MissFoxHawk (Jan 3, 2011)

that would be funny - but not funny at the same time. lol. kinda if it was a cartoon or something..:whistling2: just a gecko stuck to some sticky tape hehe, strange.
Hope you sell you'r gecko soon. if you was closer id be catching the train to you just to pick it up lol 
:2thumb:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Sometimes it just take some time tell sell your animals, just keep advertising until someone is interested, just remember the rules about only 1 bump every 24 hours.
> 
> I had a look, just one question, in the photo where the probes are on the floor, it looks like they have been taped down? I would recommend removing the tape as in time it will start to peel up at the edges and theres a chance your leo may end up stuck to it.


it hasnt peeled in 2 months and if it does ill replace it, the leo doesnt mind it at all and never bothers it, and at 61g it would take more then a small bit of old of tape to hold it the leo down


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I will tell my friend about this thread/ sale of the leopard gecko.. As he is looking for a leo.. i think its a very reasonable price!


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> it hasnt peeled in 2 months and if it does ill replace it, the leo doesnt mind it at all and never bothers it, and at 61g it would take more then a small bit of old of tape to hold it the leo down


Thats not the worry, more if say the leo brushes past it, it sticks to its side. The leo then frees itself by walking away, but could potentially damage the skin, or even remove some skin.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Tadashii said:


> To be honest, £45 is quite a lot at the moment, there are a lot of leos for sale at the moment and while she's a hypo carrot tail, there are loads of newer morphs around now so those aren't selling as quickly or for as much. You always pay more in a pet shop. Two of mine came from a reptile store, one was worth the money I paid, but my normal certainly wasn't worth £65 really. She's exceptionally beautiful and worth more than that to me, but if I sold her I'd be lucky to get £20 for her.
> 
> I have an adult proven breeder Mack snow talbino (who incidentally doesn't seem to realise that leopad geckos are supposed to be nocturnal) up for sale at the moment and had very little interest so far. If you want a quick sale, you'll probably have to be willing to sell the gecko for less and then list the other stuff separately on ebay.


well when i shoped around when buying the carorot tail i never saw a price for less then £50 by shops, only reason id see a gecko for less is if the owner had it for a long while and it was like a year or so old, my leo isnt even a year old, and for £20 i could not even get a normal bland leo cos they cost 29.99 when i was checking around.

for items thats ive had in total 8 weeks starting from the gecko and the viv that is only 4 weeks old, id feel i was being ripped off by anything less then 100 for the lot


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Thats not the worry, more if say the leo brushes past it, it sticks to its side. The leo then frees itself by walking away, but could potentially damage the skin, or even remove some skin.


 remove some skin? it isnt superglue its a old bit of cheap tape barley stick for anything. in all this time it hasnt bothered her i doult it will now
i


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Chrisuk33 said:


> for £20 i could not even get a normal bland leo cos they cost 29.99 when i was checking around.


Remember, though, that shop retail-price is not the same thing as what people have come to expect to pay from private sellers.



> for items thats ive had in total 8 weeks starting from the gecko and the viv that is only 4 weeks old, id feel i was being ripped off by anything less then 100 for the lot


Well, there's the three concessions to think of. You can sell things local, fast or for the price you want - pick any two (and in the current economic climate, you might have to pick ONE).

If you want to sell fast and can't travel very far, you may have to take whatever price you can get.
If you want to sell fast and for the price you want, you may have to travel a long way.
If you want to sell for the price you want to get and can't travel far, you may have to hang on until you find the right person.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> well when i shoped around when buying the carorot tail i never saw a price for less then £50 by shops, only reason id see a gecko for less is if the owner had it for a long while and it was like a year or so old, my leo isnt even a year old, and for £20 i could not even get a normal bland leo cos they cost 29.99 when i was checking around.
> 
> for items thats ive had in total 8 weeks starting from the gecko and the viv that is only 4 weeks old, id feel i was being ripped off by anything less then 100 for the lot


The problem is you are going by shop prices - shops typically charge more because at the end of the day they need to make a profit to stay in business. 
Livestock may well cost more in a shop than it would buying from a private seller. My normal AFT cost me £45 from a shop and I was told I could probably have got her for £20 or less from a private seller (didn't bother me though, shes lovely :flrt: )

It's a question of waiting. If someone wants it, they will pay the price. In this climate however I'd be prepared to sit back for a little bit until there's some interest. A lot of people are struggling to sell their animals.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> remove some skin? it isnt superglue its a old bit of cheap tape barley stick for anything. in all this time it hasnt bothered her i doult it will now
> i


I have seen it happen when I thought it would be ok, when I had an electric blue day gecko in a temp viv and had taped some mesh over some holes I thought he might have been able to fit through. With spraying the tape came away and to my touch it wasnt sticky, but the gecko managed to get his leg and tail stuck to it. Took abit of very careful dabbing with a damp cotton bud to free him. Now I avoid anything sticky anywhere near my viv.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Trootle said:


> I will tell my friend about this thread/ sale of the leopard gecko.. As he is looking for a leo.. i think its a very reasonable price!


 if my leo was like 2 years old or a year plus and m viv was a few years old with scratches and bumbs then yeah £100 would be a bit much.
but its not

leo is a 8 month old female 61g (found out by the helpful keeps on here :lol2
theres a soild back vivexotic vx24 walnut viv
habistat thermostat on/off
thermomiter
heat matts
hides
dishes
light fitting if you wanted to use it
anything else in it is up to you to take

if your a new buyer ill give some of my meal worms to start you off food wise


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> if my leo was like 2 years old or a year plus and m viv was a few years old with scratches and bumbs then yeah £100 would be a bit much.
> but its not
> 
> leo is a 8 month old female 61g (found out by the helpful keeps on here :lol2
> ...


I will let him know..


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

In the current climate I think it is expensive and there is plenty cheaper. With a bit of shopping round I could get a full set up inc vivexotic brand new and a nice leo for less than £100. Probably not what you want to hear though.


----------



## stesbuzz123 (Oct 13, 2010)

*,*

its a good price but i must admit i got a female carrot tale from someone of this sight for 25


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Phil3822 said:


> In the current climate I think it is expensive and there is plenty cheaper. With a bit of shopping round I could get a full set up inc vivexotic brand new and a nice leo for less than £100. Probably not what you want to hear though.


well lets see you mean new? because thats the next near thing
cheapest new vivexotic vx24 incliding postage Vivexotic Vx24 Tobacco Walnut - Surrey Pet Supplies
£45.30 +3.99 postage = 49.29

habistat mini matstat on off
Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop, Exo Terra, Zoo Med, Pet Supplies, Hills, Royal Canin, James Wellbeloved,
£25.07 + 3.99 postage = £29.06

heatmats £10 off ebay i guess

thermomiter with probe 7.99 for a reliable one that takes battery not watch battery
exo terra hides medium 5.25 each + postage 3.99 x 2 = 18.48
Exo Terra Hide Out Cave, Medium: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

glass feeding bowl and water dish 6.99 + 2 postage

door handles £2

carrot tail leo £45 although 2 months ago cost me more
some meal worms well £2.50

fake rock background cost 19.99 + 4.99 postage

and so on, i mean when you say for probabbley less then a £100 yeah maybe but if they where a few years older then mine which is totally differnt

so yeah it you want new it will cost around £199.98
if you want it a few months old £100
if you want it a few years old then maybe under £100

so it deprends what you want for your animal


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

stesbuzz123 said:


> its a good price but i must admit i got a female carrot tale from someone of this sight for 25


so you think i should give it all away cos im not going t sell anything???

that seems to be the general feedback

maybe if my stuff was a few years old, and i charged cheaper then everyone would jump at it


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

People will pay what they think they can get away with I'm afraid.

If you have a 'proven' adult popular morph then it will sell more than a young regular leo. Second hand is second hand, whether it's a week or a year, you lose a heck of a lot in depreciation as there are also 'risks' with second hand stuff.....

I don't think your price is unreasonable - but I do think you may get people wanting it all for less. Tell em no, or take their offer if you are wanting rid quickly (which I wouldn't be if I were you).


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> People will pay what they think they can get away with I'm afraid.
> 
> If you have a 'proven' adult popular morph then it will sell more than a young regular leo. Second hand is second hand, whether it's a week or a year, you lose a heck of a lot in depreciation as there are also 'risks' with second hand stuff.....
> 
> I don't think your price is unreasonable - but I do think you may get people wanting it all for less. Tell em no, or take their offer if you are wanting rid quickly (which I wouldn't be if I were you).


well lets say i put it up all for slae for something silly as 70 then it would defeat the object, as £70 would buy me nothing towards buying a beardie


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Chrisuk33 said:


> so you think i should give it all away cos im not going t sell anything???
> 
> that seems to be the general feedback


No, it's "don't expect to sell it _instantly _if you want the price you're asking".

I'm not saying your price is unreasonable - but in the current economic climate very few people are buying *anything* right now. You've said "want to sell ASAP" .... well, if you need to sell NOW and you want the price you're asking.... have you gone through the lizard classifieds "wanted" section to see if anyone, anywhere in the country, is looking for what you're selling?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Chrisuk33 said:


> well lets say i put it up all for slae for something silly as 70 then it would defeat the object, as £70 would buy me nothing towards buying a beardie


Well don't get a beardie in such a rush then, save up.

Anyway - you might not like the beardie either and could end up selling that at a 'loss'............. :whistling2:

And what SSthisto said too !


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Personally it's over priced. 

I have hypo carret tails here and young sell for about £20, if that.

Second had viv exotic viv, although new it was 50 i would only pay half that for one second hand (25 maybe 30 if good nick).

stat, mat and all the hides i would pay no more then £30 for the lot.

You only have to look in the equiptment section here and i can get the products i named for the prices i stated. 

Personall as a group lot i would not pay any more then about £70 maybe 80, especially in the current climate. You will neve get close to your money back you paid shops as they have high mark ups. PLus second hand equiptment come with issues i.e. buyers have no idea whats been on it, diseases bacteria etc so people are more careful.


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

I must say things on here are cheaper generally anyway and then when second hand it goes down further. I have lost lots and lots of money with reps. It is a risk you take if you end up wanting to get rid of any rep.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

You just need to chill out

Your add stinks of despiration with all the constant bumping, some like me will just sit back and wait for you to get tired of bumping and start lowering your price before making an offer. Plus its the weekend, lots of folk are out as its the start of the school half term and the forum is quieter than normal.

I'm sure it will sell soon fella


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Kamike said:


> You just need to chill out
> 
> Your add stinks of despiration with all the constant bumping, some like me will just sit back and wait for you to get tired of bumping and start lowering your price before making an offer. Plus its the weekend, lots of folk are out as its the start of the school half term and the forum is quieter than normal.
> 
> I'm sure it will sell soon fella


Also just a note, you are not allowed to bump your thread up more than once in a single 24 hour period. Doing it more often that this could get you banned from the Classifieds.
If you want to sell it at the price you're selling, then you need to be patient. 
I have seen similar set-ups go for a lot less so you just need to wait for a seller who is prepared to pay £100. As I said before, you are looking at the prices from a shop point of view, who charge more since they need to profit as a business. What you have now is essentially 'second hand' equipment and livestock, so the value has gone down, so to speak. As BRO has said, doesn't matter how long it's been 'second hand' for - a week, a month, whatever.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Phil3822 said:


> I must say things on here are cheaper generally anyway and then when second hand it goes down further. I have lost lots and lots of money with reps. It is a risk you take if you end up wanting to get rid of any rep.


yeah but 99% of the cheap gear on here people have had for years, cracks bumps knocks, i know ive been there to.
if someone wants a viv for 30 when it cost like 55 8 weeks ago, i would like to see a 2ft viv on here in as good nick, i havent seen one, usually there those crappy viv with the ply wood back and for me they aint worth nothing

but the general feedback here is your all saying how cheap it is on here and im over priced.

as for the carrot tail if 45 for the carrot tail is so expesive where where the people selling them for £20 8 or 9 weeks ago?
i almost baught one on here , a good breeder to, but he was charging about the same price to.

so yeah if you search hard enough you can some real cheap stuff, but generally you get wehat you pay for, so a viv at £30 would have bump knocks and gernally be crap so in that case you really do get wehat you pay for


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Kamike said:


> You just need to chill out
> 
> Your add stinks of despiration with all the constant bumping, some like me will just sit back and wait for you to get tired of bumping and start lowering your price before making an offer. Plus its the weekend, lots of folk are out as its the start of the school half term and the forum is quieter than normal.
> 
> I'm sure it will sell soon fella


ive seen worse bumps on here for sure

my hands are tied at the moment
id swap my leo for a baby beardie, but then i dont yet have a place to put it. i have the heat and everything just no viv, and it has to be a 3ft viv, so when it grows out of it i can put it in my 4ft viv and my corn in the 3ft

so if things had to go seperate, its the Leo before the equipment


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> yeah but 99% of the cheap gear on here people have had for years, cracks bumps knocks, i know ive been there to.
> if someone wants a viv for 30 when it cost like 55 8 weeks ago, i would like to see a 2ft viv on here in as good nick, i havent seen one, usually there those crappy viv with the ply wood back and for me they aint worth nothing
> 
> but the general feedback here is your all saying how cheap it is on here and im over priced.
> ...



not true at all. i bought a very nice 3ft viv, great condition, no idea how old, but that doesn't matter, it's great condition, all the fittings, good thermostat, nothing is "knackard", plus a royal python for £60.

you are making steriotypical judgements, and not facing facts, you've lost out because you paid over the odds from a shop for new stuff, and now you want to sell, well you need to realise there is a general market for second hand stuff, and even if you buy private, you're still unlikely to get your exact costs back, because market value is dropping like a stone, all the time, ESPECIALLY on leo's i bought two very high end hets, and only a few months later GAVE them away with a viv, stat and EVERYTHING for £100 because i had no choice.

when you guy ANYTHING i life, be aware that it will never fetch the same again, the instant you buy it, unless you bred it yourself, then you'll more likely get a better price, as it's first hand to the buyer, but even then you'll be lucky to make a sale with the state of the market right now.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Also just a note, you are not allowed to bump your thread up more than once in a single 24 hour period. Doing it more often that this could get you banned from the Classifieds.
> If you want to sell it at the price you're selling, then you need to be patient.
> I have seen similar set-ups go for a lot less so you just need to wait for a seller who is prepared to pay £100. As I said before, you are looking at the prices from a shop point of view, who charge more since they need to profit as a business. What you have now is essentially 'second hand' equipment and livestock, so the value has gone down, so to speak. As BRO has said, doesn't matter how long it's been 'second hand' for - a week, a month, whatever.


simmilar setups for less?
and are those setups the same products or older cheaper versions.

i mean i could get a a 4 ft viv for £40 but it would be a old old one with a bad plywould back , or the ones you see on ebay made of 
MDF which are also crap imo

i bet, if i could only pass on my leo i could see the equipment on ebay for about 65 because i have done once
but heance live animals arnt allowed on ebay


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Your hands are not tied

You want a BD like you wanted a Leo, either accept a loss or wait till you can afford a DB. These are live animals not top trump cards, man up and stop moaning


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

kirsten said:


> not true at all. i bought a very nice viv, great condition, no idea how old, but that doesn't matter, it's great condition, all the fittings, god thermostat, nothing is old, plus a royal python for £60.
> 
> you are making steriotypical judgements, and not facing facts, you've lost out because you paid over the odds from a shop for new stuff, and now you want to sell, well you need to realise there is a general market for second hand stuff, and even if you buy private, you're still unlikely to get your exact costs back, because market value is dropping like a stone, all the time, ESPECIALLY on leo's i bought two very high end hets, and only a few months later GAVE them away with a viv, stat and EVERYTHING for £100 because i had no choice.
> 
> when you guy ANYTHING i life, be aware that it will never fetch the same again, the instant you buy it.


 i know not the same, hence playing nearly 200 for everything with the leo and selling for half.
as for the royal setup did it come with everything or did you have to buy extra?

i once had a royal setup i baught from a guy but it still needed a thermo and stuff like that where i had to pay another £50 and i paid 100 to start with.

so buying cheap items once in a while like a python setup for 60 , there are sometimes Star buys and steal as they say, but genrally people arnt so lucky


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Your hands are not tied
> 
> You want a BD like you wanted a Leo, either accept a loss or wait till you can afford a DB. These are live animals not top trump cards, man up and stop moaning


so because im selling animal im miss treating it?
and because i asked a honnest question i get that kinda comment of "moaning"?

so if selling a animal is miss treating it then so are thoustands of other people, im just honnest enough to say how long i had it.

i think ill un sub from this thread if im going to get kicked in the teeth by people like that


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

As mentioned before you get what you pay for.......... when I bought my leo there was the same morph on here for £55.......... I paid alot more than that for mine from a private hobbyist purely for his reputation, and the safety in knowing that I would get a life time of support with the animal. 
It is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it....... you may get more money selling your set up off in individual items....... for example my car is worth more in bits than it is as a whole, but to me granny golf is priceless.

I find it quite disheartening that you ask on an open forum if your price is unreasonable, and when you get honest answers you deem them to be unreasonable.
You asked for opinions then rubbish them, either get over it or get on with it.
You bought an animal that did not live up to your expectations, but when you bought that animal you also bought a right to do the best by it, if shipping it on to the first person that stumps up the cash is OK by you then go ahead.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> so because im selling animal im miss treating it?
> and because i asked a honnest question i get that kinda comment of "moaning"?
> 
> so if selling a animal is miss treating it then so are thoustands of other people, im just honnest enough to say how long i had it.
> ...


 
I have re read my post and I fail to see where I said you miss treated your leo. You are moaning, its evident in this thread. Your moaning that it hasn't sold and that your not able to buy a BD.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lozza.Bella said:


> As mentioned before you get what you pay for.......... when I bought my leo there was the same morph on here for £55.......... I paid alot more than that for mine from a private hobbyist purely for his reputation, and the safety in knowing that I would get a life time of support with the animal.
> It is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it....... you may get more money selling your set up off in individual items....... for example my car is worth more in bits than it is as a whole, but to me granny golf is priceless.
> 
> I find it quite disheartening that you ask on an open forum if your price is unreasonable, and when you get honest answers you deem them to be unreasonable.
> ...


yes your right i should not of opened this thread.

but since people have told i can buy equipment on here for cheaper then im selling it, even in the same nick , i know where to shop, but so far i havent seen it.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Kamike said:


> I have re read my post and I fail to see where I said you miss treated your leo. You are moaning, its evident in this thread. Your moaning that it hasn't sold and that your not able to buy a BD.


 
you said "These are live animals not top trump cards" emplying that i dont treat them right as in i dont treat my animals the way i should
and thats simply not true.

i really should not have opened this thread, well you live and learn as they say


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> yes your right i should not of opened this thread.
> 
> but since people have told i can buy equipment on here for cheaper then im selling it, even in the same nick , i know where to shop, but so far i havent seen it.


Where did I say you shouldn't have opened this thread??? 
I implied that maybe a better approach to people replies would be better received............


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lozza.Bella said:


> Where did I say you shouldn't have opened this thread???
> I implied that maybe a better approach to people replies would be better received............


 
by your clam im moaning, maybe your right

by arouching peoples replies better , what, tell everyone i think there right?

opinions are just that, opinions, id i disagree like a disscussion i think im allowed to.

anyhow i get what the gerneral feedback is so im un subbing when i get to the button in the email


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've read through this thread and your coming across as really arrogant! i bred some Hypo carrot tails and SH carrot tails last year and ended up giving them away for nothing. 
if i was you i would listen to what people are trying to tell you and at the end of the day it's up to you what you sell her for but if people can find it cheaper you will be waiting a while with your leo and viv.


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

I haven't got a clue what any of your stuff is worth.

But you posted a thread asking if people thought it was reasonable, bow you seem to be getting upset because people are saying you can get what you are selling for less.

You can ask what ever you like for it, some one somewhere will pay it.

Simple rule cheap means it goes quick. The more expensive it gets the longer you have to wait for a buyer.

Decide whats more important the price or how long you want to wait.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

shell2909 said:


> I*'ve read through this thread and your coming across as really arrogant! *i bred some Hypo carrot tails and SH carrot tails last year and ended up giving them away for nothing.
> if i was you i would listen to what people are trying to tell you and at the end of the day it's up to you what you sell her for but if people can find it cheaper you will be waiting a while with your leo and viv.


I'm glad i wasn't the only one. Leo's are getting cheaper and cheaper now, there are morphs that were going for £50-100 12 months ago and are now going for 20-40. 

I'm not going to copy and paste links in here as i really can't be arsed but even a quick glance in the classifdes just now i can support my comments and prices. 

In addition, this week alone i have seen two threads selling beardies, with full set up all in good nick for £50, and they were struggling to sell. This included a 3 foot viv, heat bulb with stat, uv, UV starter, logs, hide and the beardie. 

I also have one with full set up coming to be as a rescue this week as it couldnt be sold and the owner needed it gone. I seem to be taken more rescues in like this because things dont sell and people can't keep them. The market is poor and things dont sell. 

You posted a thread asking why it isn't selling and we are giving you opinions. it may not be the answer you wanted but it's our opinions, you can disagree but getting upset and taken it out on others wont help your course.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> by your clam im moaning, maybe your right
> 
> by arouching peoples replies better , what, tell everyone i think there right?
> 
> ...


Basically Chris, this is what I was trying to say in a polite way....



shell2909 said:


> _*I've read through this thread and your coming across as really arrogant!*_


But your still going to be arrogant and not listen to anyones opinions but your own............ as we have seen so far with your replies in this thread?
Maybe your being over defensive because the truth hurts? Or maybe your just really peeved that you paid over the odds instead of shopping around?? Either way Chris, my opinon is ......... Your attitude towards other peoples opinions (_*which you asked for*_) totally sucks!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

o.k first of all, no-one said you were mis-treating your animals. secondly it's not our fault that you've got so bored of your leo after only 2 months that you're desperate to sell so you can get a beardie instead.

you've asked a question & you've been given 5 pages worth of answers. the way i see it, no-one said your price is unreasonable but things can be got cheaper so you'll have to hang on a while to find the right buyer.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

*mogwai* said:


> o.k first of all, no-one said you were mis-treating your animals. secondly it's not our fault that you've got so bored of your leo after only 2 months that you're desperate to sell so you can get a beardie instead.
> 
> you've asked a question & you've been given 5 pages worth of answers. the way i see it, no-one said your price is unreasonable but things can be got cheaper so you'll have to hang on a while to find the right buyer.


how do you know people selling there animals on here have had them for longer?

and yes a few have said in one word other another that my price is to high. hey, could be right, im no expert.

maybe i will lower my price


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

This thread is the best example I've seen in quite some time of the reasons you should research an animal properly before you buy. This stinks of "impulse buy" because:

1. You clearly hadn't even considered the fact that leos are nocturnal and you might find them boring.
2. You bought all the equipment brand new when you could have shopped around and got them cheaper if you'd just stopped to think about it.
3. You're more than happy to just palm off your animal and trade in for something more exciting just because you didn't get the instant gratification you wanted and had to put in a little bit of work.

I don't usually diss people on here or get involved with these kinds of spats, and I usually think people are being a bit harsh. But not here. I personally don't think you should get a beardie either. You'll probably get bored of it bobbing it's head and want to trade it in in a few weeks for a Sav or something. And it will bite your face. And I will laugh.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> I'm glad i wasn't the only one. Leo's are getting cheaper and cheaper now, there are morphs that were going for £50-100 12 months ago and are now going for 20-40.
> 
> I'm not going to copy and paste links in here as i really can't be arsed but even a quick glance in the classifdes just now i can support my comments and prices.
> 
> ...



i sold my collection for just under 150 i had a SS albino in there a beautiful looking Tang enigma and a Sunglow amongst others. i must have spent about 300-400 all in all but as youve said as well as others the prices have dropped so much.

Also OP i have 2 beardies and yes they are lovely lizards but once they hit adulthood they don't actually do much (sit, poop and eat)


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Tadashii said:


> This thread is the best example I've seen in quite some time of the reasons you should research an animal properly before you buy. This stinks of "impulse buy" because:
> 
> 1. You clearly hadn't even considered the fact that leos are nocturnal and you might find them boring.
> 2. You bought all the equipment brand new when you could have shopped around and got them cheaper if you'd just stopped to think about it.
> ...


tell me something have i once to anyone in this tread insulted them?
thats all im getting for the last page or 2.

this thread has turned in to something completely different.

i guess im to honnest, i should not have told how long ive had it, after all i dont think im the first to have one for a few months. 

and as for didnt put any work in to it? who the heck are you to tell me what i did or didnt do for the animal, ive done everytthing in my power to make the leo as comfortable as possible and to add ive never miss treaded nor will i ever miss treat a animal or reptile.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> i sold my collection for just under 150 i had a SS albino in there a beautiful looking Tang enigma and a Sunglow amongst others. i must have spent about 300-400 all in all but as youve said as well as others the prices have dropped so much.
> 
> Also OP i have 2 beardies and yes they are lovely lizards but once they hit adulthood they don't actually do much (sit, poop and eat)


im happy for you that you sold your gear and im not being sarcastic

to others yes i was sad that i paid alot of money and cant even get half. well that is to say half of what i paid a few months ago.

i think i will lower my price if i cant sell it in a few days


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> how do you know people selling there animals on here have had them for longer?


i don't, never said i did. but you're the one saying that of you only got £70 then that wouldn't give you enough to buy a beardie. other people just take a loss or wait it out.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> im happy for you that you sold your gear and im not being sarcastic
> 
> to others yes i was sad that i paid alot of money and cant even get half. well that is to say half of what i paid a few months ago.
> 
> i think i will lower my price if i cant sell it in a few days


i wasn't throwing it in your face that i sold my pets (not _gear _thank you very much!) i was trying to prove that i sold at a loss if you will, because the value of leos has dropped considerably.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Im sorry but I think the OP demonstrates a real lack of care and shows disregard to the welfare of the animal he is now trying to get rid of. The poor gecko that he has owned for 8 weeks would only just have recovered from its period of relocation stress when it was moved into its 'new viv exotic' 4 weeks ago. The cycle of relocation stress would have restarted with that move and it will again just be recovering from it. Now it is to be palmed off on someone else and subjected to relocation stress all over again !!! Simply because the OP has got fed up with it and wants to buy a beardie.

Well Im sorry, your price is over the top. £15 is reasonable for a SHTCT in the current over saturated leopard gecko market. I dont like the prices either but its out of our control. Your viv is a second hand wooden box, there are many of those about in the classifieds and you probably wont shift yours till you drop to about £25. The bits of second hand equipment go for peanuts. None of that is important though. To me the lack of thought regarding the welfare of the reptile he chose to buy says to me that the OP shouldnt consider purchasing any form of living creature until he alters his mentality to one where he puts the animal first.


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

Mal said:


> To me the lack of thought regarding the welfare of the reptile he chose to buy says to me that the OP shouldnt consider purchasing any form of living creature until he alters his mentality to one where he puts the animal first.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Mal said:


> Im sorry but I think the OP demonstrates a real lack of care and shows disregard to the welfare of the animal he is now trying to get rid of. The poor gecko that he has owned for 8 weeks would only just have recovered from its period of relocation stress when it was moved into its 'new viv exotic' 4 weeks ago. The cycle of relocation stress would have restarted with that move and it will again just be recovering from it. Now it is to be palmed off on someone else and subjected to relocation stress all over again !!! Simply because the OP has got fed up with it and wants to buy a beardie.
> 
> Well Im sorry, your price is over the top. £15 is reasonable for a SHTCT in the current over saturated leopard gecko market. I dont like the prices either but its out of our control. Your viv is a second hand wooden box, there are many of those about in the classifieds and you probably wont shift yours till you drop to about £25. The bits of second hand equipment go for peanuts. None of that is important though. To me the lack of thought regarding the welfare of the reptile he chose to buy says to me that the OP shouldnt consider purchasing any form of living creature until he alters his mentality to one where he puts the animal first.


Sums it up perfectly : victory:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mal said:


> Im sorry but I think the OP demonstrates a real lack of care and shows disregard to the welfare of the animal he is now trying to get rid of. The poor gecko that he has owned for 8 weeks would only just have recovered from its period of relocation stress when it was moved into its 'new viv exotic' 4 weeks ago..


and how do you know, how well or not well i have treated the leo? you dont instead you spert your conjecture like you think its facts, like someone jumping on the band wagon ready to stick the boot in.


Mal said:


> Simply because the OP has got fed up with it and wants to buy a beardie.


there you go again casting judement on what you think you know

for your information and for one reason or other it came with nervous problems, who know what happened at the shop i baught it from, but what i do know is, i spent most every night in the past 2 months making sure its doing ok, heats right, foods right, everything and more that your supose to do for a leo, maybe it was normally housed with more then 1 and wants the company and it was my fault buying just one who knows.



Mal said:


> To me the lack of thought regarding the welfare of the reptile he chose to buy says to me that the OP shouldnt consider purchasing any form of living creature until he alters his mentality to one where he puts the animal first.


there you go again, if i had any lack of care for the animal id be one of these wierdos that get reported to the rspca, and im not, all your lack of care rubish is based on one thing, that i had it for 11 weeks, ( i just counted the dates propper), and thats totoal rubish that doesnt mean a thing so please do not case conjeture on something you THINK you know

im sorry but i might have come across as aragant for disagreeing with opinions but ive never once been insulting, but if all im going to get is bad judgments on how i care for animals when they dont know a thing about me or how i care for animals then a mod should close this thread right now


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

any animal can take a good couple of weeks to settle in. You changed her viv after the glass broke which would set back the settling in period by another 2-3 weeks. you can't say it had nervous problems when you haven't even given it a chance yet.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mal said:


> OP shouldnt consider purchasing any form of living creature until he alters his mentality to one where he puts the animal first.


 im selling a animal , a reptile, not casting it out on the street ffs.

ive had a snake for almost 12 months no problems, ive had a cat for 13 years.

the biggest mistke was saying how long ive had it, because all the haters are jumping on it now like its going out of fasion.

if the only reason that im selling a leo reguadless of how long ive had it, is miss treating it, then everyone thats ever seeling animals is miss treating it under that reasoning , which is rather ludicris

and quite frankly thats all you know, that im selling a leo after a few months nothing more, but your conjecture makes you think the worst


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> any animal can take a good couple of weeks to settle in. You changed her viv after the glass broke which would set back the settling in period by another 2-3 weeks. you can't say it had nervous problems when you haven't even given it a chance yet.


when the glass fell out of the viv, i baough a whole new viv on the next day delivery

the viv its in now its been in for about 4 weeks
the viv before that was the one it started in
the viv its in now it took to it just fine, as one leo does


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

So why exactly are you selling your leo??


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> when the glass fell out of the viv, i baough a whole new viv on the next day delivery
> 
> the viv its in now its been in for about 4 weeks
> the viv before that was the one it started in
> the viv its in now it took to it just fine, as one leo does


i'm just trying to help you figure out why it's nervous! also that in its self would drop the price down btw.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Im sorry but subjecting a reptile to the relocation stress of initial purchase, the relocation stress of a move to a new viv then the relocation stress assosciated with a move to a new home and owner within the space of 2 months does show a lack of care and a disregard to the welfare of the animal. Your the one going on about how you want rid so that you can get a beardie. You can argue as much as you want, but your the one who outlined the events that have occurred in the short time you have owned the animal. Reptiliean relocation stress is well recognised and you are not doing any kindness to the animal by subjecting it to a third period of it in two months.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry I have just read your other thread..........


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lozza.Bella said:


> So why exactly are you selling your leo??


 
could be a hundrerd reason im my head right now.
ive hoped that a more expereinced keeper would be able to give it even more then me.

that maybe it would get put in a viv of more then one.

the reason im selling is because i dont have the exepreince to know how to cope with its every special needs, and i mean those needs that extra on top of what a normal leo behaves.

every night im on here reading care sheets,looking at threads on how to deal with particual things.

i mean for instnace it never has nor never will eat hout of a bowl, the bowl i have is clear glass. ive tried putting the meal wrom or worms on the floor near his hide if they will not move, but he dont touch them much.

the only way thats ever worked is getting a meal worm putting it near her and gently tapping on the ground in the genral direct so it knows it there, as if its blind or something.

im pretty sure that if i did not go the extra mile to feed it, it would starve to death and im not going to let that happen if i can help it


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> could be a hundrerd reason im my head right now.
> ive hoped that a more expereinced keeper would be able to give it even more then me.
> 
> that maybe it would get put in a viv of more then one.
> ...



all this should be in your advert then. 
and you cant expect to sell for 45 if you think your leo is blind. Don't you think getting him checked put by a vet would be a good idea?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> i'm just trying to help you figure out why it's nervous! also that in its self would drop the price down btw.


i guess so
i mean could it be nervous cos im always around it? no because except for chaning its water and feed, i leave it alone.


ive tried what someone on here sujested, to lay my hand flat, but i think even the sight of a human hand scares her so i stoped that,

i dare not try to pick it up because its already nervous


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> could be a hundrerd reason im my head right now.
> ive hoped that a more expereinced keeper would be able to give it even more then me.
> 
> that maybe it would get put in a viv of more then one.
> ...


And if the BD is a fussy eater? What then.... swoppsies for a water dragon?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> all this should be in your advert then.
> and you cant expect to sell for 45 if you think your leo is blind. Don't you think getting him checked put by a vet would be a good idea?


oh no i dont think its blind, theres nothing wrong with its eyes, its just when it comes to feeding , it would make person beleive that because of the length i have to go to, to feed it


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i guess so
> i mean could it be nervous cos im always around it? no because except for chaning its water and feed, i leave it alone.
> 
> 
> ...


when i bought a baby leo from a pet shop she was really scared of me to the point where she would hiss and lunge and my hand. it took her 5 months to settle down fully so persistance does pay off. also if she isnt used to you everytime you put your hand in her viv she's going to be thinking 'what the hell is that!!' you need to put your hand in every evening once shes woken up (dont wake her in the day as that is stressful too) and let her lick your hand and walk around you. she will get over her fears. then you can start picking her up and stuff.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Kamike said:


> And if the BD is a fussy eater? What then.... swoppsies for a water dragon?


 no
i cant sit here and list everything that im having a problem with but, it seems im getting nailed to the cross when anything i say is getting pick up on as ammo to pass judgment


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> oh no i dont think its blind, theres nothing wrong with its eyes, its just when it comes to feeding , it would make person beleive that because of the length i have to go to, to feed it



ah ok, leos do get lazy if given the chance and it sounds like she has become so becuse of you feeding her like that.
get some locusts or crickets and let her run around chasing her food.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> ah ok, leos do get lazy if given the chance and it sounds like she has become so becuse of you feeding her like that.
> get some locusts or crickets and let her run around chasing her food.


my local shop has run out, the leo normally has size 3 but there run out, any bigger i think it be to much for the leo


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> my local shop has run out, the leo normally has size 3 but there run out, any bigger i think it be to much for the leo


maybe she doesnt really like mealies. i had one leo who hated them and would only eat them if i put them in front of his nose on a wax worm lid.
as soon as your shop gets some locusts or cricks in i would buy some for her. also dont give up with trying to tame her keep putting your hand in and she will come round


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> maybe she doesnt really like mealies. i had one leo who hated them and would only eat them if i put them in front of his nose on a wax worm lid.
> as soon as your shop gets some locusts or cricks in i would buy some for her. also dont give up with trying to tame her keep putting your hand in and she will come round


so i would not stress it, i tried to present it with a few, apsolutly turned its nose up for the 4th day

plan b is im going to call pets at home (which is my local) and ask if they have any other of the simmilar size locust and such

failing that im going to see now if theres another pets at home i can get to tomrrow
cos there open on sundays

at the moment i just put about 5 meal worms in its hide and left it over night see what happens, if i find 5 about the viv ill know it hasnt eaten


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> so i would not stress it, i tried to present it with a few, apsolutly turned its nose up for the 4th day
> 
> plan b is im going to call pets at home (which is my local) and ask if they have any other of the simmilar size locust and such
> 
> ...



no you wont stress her if you just put your hand in and let her sniff and lick it. mine used to wag her tail at me, on top of hissing and snapping she soon stopped when she realised i wasnt a threat.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> ah ok, leos do get lazy if given the chance and it sounds like she has become so becuse of you feeding her like that.
> get some locusts or crickets and let her run around chasing her food.


 side note
i just fed my corn snake with 3 fuzzies with no probs you think its time to up the size next week?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> no you wont stress her if you just put your hand in and let her sniff and lick it. mine used to wag her tail at me, on top of hissing and snapping she soon stopped when she realised i wasnt a threat.


 it just acts like it wants to be left alone, thats what i mean by nervous and stuff


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> it just acts like it wants to be left alone, thats what i mean by nervous and stuff


She will when she's sleeping but when she wakes up let her know your not a threat, she may look like she wants to be left alone but if you want to sell her as tame you need to try and get her trust 

i don't know anything about corns sorry.


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I would size up on the corns but thats a discussion for the snake section. Hope you manage to get sorted with the leo. There is plenty of advice on here whatever you decide to do.


----------



## madmully (Mar 27, 2010)

Mal said:


> Im sorry but I think the OP demonstrates a real lack of care and shows disregard to the welfare of the animal he is now trying to get rid of. The poor gecko that he has owned for 8 weeks would only just have recovered from its period of relocation stress when it was moved into its 'new viv exotic' 4 weeks ago. The cycle of relocation stress would have restarted with that move and it will again just be recovering from it. Now it is to be palmed off on someone else and subjected to relocation stress all over again !!! Simply because the OP has got fed up with it and wants to buy a beardie.
> 
> Well Im sorry, your price is over the top. £15 is reasonable for a SHTCT in the current over saturated leopard gecko market. I dont like the prices either but its out of our control. Your viv is a second hand wooden box, there are many of those about in the classifieds and you probably wont shift yours till you drop to about £25. The bits of second hand equipment go for peanuts. None of that is important though. To me the lack of thought regarding the welfare of the reptile he chose to buy says to me that the OP shouldnt consider purchasing any form of living creature until he alters his mentality to one where he puts the animal first.


well said, i think the leo should be given away to a good home, never mind re-sold ?:bash:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

madmully said:


> well said, i think the leo should be given away to a good home, never mind re-sold ?:bash:


 well said? all he did was conjecture based on me selling a reptile, which means it was aload of crap and nothing more then to try be insulting.

OMG hes selling his leo, bad man, he doesnt look after his animals, all that spew over me selling my leo

well let me set the record stright, ive hada corn snake for almost a year, ive had a cat for 13 YEARS.

and as for the leo, well ive cleaned fed (when it wants to eat) and all that stuff EVERYDAY including today. the only difference in this is im selling the leo, so what? its not like some wierdo miss treating it or putting out on the streat or worse.

so to the haters justifying sticking there boot in by making up conjecture on no information at all instead of getting on my case to make yourself feel better why dont you get a life..

im sorry but ive had enough of people like him or her

i mean come back it up where have you any information to say ive miss treated my animals/reptiles??? if selling a reptile OR GIVING AWAY was miss treating it, then we are all in trouble


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Chrisuk33 said:


> well said? all he did was conjecture based on me selling a reptile, which means it was aload of crap and nothing more then to try be insulting.
> 
> OMG hes selling his leo, bad man, he doesnt look after his animals, all that spew over me selling my leo
> 
> ...


You are completely missing the point or selectively ignoring it. The amount of stress you are putting that animal through when you put it in 3 homes in a 2 month period is uncaring. You told people that youy wanted rid to get a bearded dragon. You are the one that hasnt given the animal sufficient time to settle down so that it behaves normally. If the animal is allowed to settle down and if you follow the advice many experienced keepers have given you the animal will begin to behave normally and eat properly. Your attempts to 'bond' with it will only work when the animal has started to feel safe and secure.

I can assure you that if you find a leopard gecko stressful your going to find a bearded dragon even worse. They are no where near as simplistic in their requirements as a leo. Again, it can take months for a beardie to settle in and become tame.

I may have come across harshly but Im sorry, my stance is as an advocate of animal welfare. I dont make a habit of 'flaming' people. I would much rather help you and your animal so that your gecko could become a healthy happy loved pet. However you are the one intent on getting rid of the poor thing in favour of an animal with more complex requirements. You are the one that is making out that it is a 'problem' on this thread yet on your thread in the classifieds you dont mention any hint of a problem. Does that mean someone else gets lumbered with the problem ? Face it, you have a responsabilty towards an animal from the moment you purchase it. That responsabilty does not include ditching the thing because it hasnt gone as smoothly as you hoped or expected. Please stop thinking of yourself for a moment and think of the stress that gecko will endure if it goes to a third home in two months.

You would gain a lot more respect if you said that you would give the animal another chance and listen to the advice of the many experienced keepers on here who would be more than happy to work with you so that you and your gecko could have an enjoyable life. I know that I for one would do everything I possibly could to help you get things right. I just wont condone putting an animal through totally unnecessary stress.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

where abouts are you? if you live where i think you live then you're not that far from me. you clearly don't want the leo for whatever reason and because i'm good and kind i may be able to help with transport if you get someone interested that isn't miles and miles away. 

and for the record, i don't think you should give it away. your reasons for selling are a bit ropey but you're selling and that's that. i don't think people are getting at you for selling the leo, after all people buy and sell reps all the time on here. it's that you're selling after such a short amount of time because you want something else instead. 

and yes, you should put your corn onto bigger food.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mal said:


> You are completely missing the point or selectively ignoring it. The amount of stress you are putting that animal through when you put it in 3 homes in a 2 month period is uncaring.


ERmmm thats TWO HOMES and i also did correct myself its been 11 weeks because i checked the dates.

secondly reason was TWO homes if you had read is because i got sold a bum deal on a vivarium, and a few weeks in to having the vivarium the glass sheets Fell out forward on to the floor and smashed.



Mal said:


> You told people that youy wanted rid to get a bearded dragon.


yes and what a misstake that was being honnest in a open furum because it leads a selected few to pass faulse judgement



Mal said:


> You are the one that hasnt given the animal sufficient time to settle down so that it behaves normally. If the animal is allowed to settle down and if you follow the advice many experienced keepers


again faulse judgement, who says i dont listen to the keepers or when they have made caresheets? point of fact AGAIN if you check your fact i did say that im here most nights reading peoples advice on certain situations, if i have a opinion then im allowed to give my side of what i think its whats called a OPEN FORUM.

if having a opinion in your own thread is bad, then whats this furum for huh?




Mal said:


> I can assure you that if you find a leopard gecko stressful your going to find a bearded dragon even worse. They are no where near as simplistic in their requirements as a leo. Again, it can take months for a beardie to settle in and become tame.


Then if i do get a Bearded dragon IF!! its something i stick with but i would Never miss treat a animal in my care and i never have.



Mal said:


> I may have come across harshly but Im sorry, my stance is as an advocate of animal welfare. I dont make a habit of 'flaming' people.


you did a reasonable job of flaming me but was in atual fact faulse judgement and conjecture



Mal said:


> I would much rather help you and your animal so that your gecko could become a healthy happy loved pet. However you are the one intent on getting rid of the poor thing in favour of an animal with more complex requirements.


see thats the problem, and that part on how i worded it would be my fault but by NO means am i "getting rid" of the leo just because i want i Beardie, What i meant was im selling/passing on the leo And i might get a Beardie, but then again i MIght just think i have enough with my 13 year old cat and almost 1 year old snake


Mal said:


> You are the one that is making out that it is a 'problem' on this thread yet on your thread in the classifieds you dont mention any hint of a problem. Does that mean someone else gets lumbered with the problem ?


make your mind up, first you emply that its me with the problem, now your saying the Leo has a problem? i thought you had it in your mind that i was the problem, REmember?? YOU this and YOU that


Mal said:


> Face it, you have a responsabilty towards an animal from the moment you purchase it. That responsabilty does not include ditching the thing because it hasnt gone as smoothly as you hoped or expected.


Ditching? who said i was ditching it? ditching is emplying that im just going to leave it somewhere without a care, i intend to sell it or give it away to a GOOD HOME. and i will contine to look after it in everyway untill that good home arives, this ive also said in this thread, now whos being selective?


Mal said:


> Please stop thinking of yourself for a moment and think of the stress that gecko will endure if it goes to a third home in two months.


again was nbot my fault it had a second home in my care, bumb deal on a crappy vivarium and the glass fell out in one sheet, so i had to improvise and get another viv on next day delivery



Mal said:


> You would gain a lot more respect if you said that you would give the animal another chance and listen to the advice of the many experienced keepers on here who would be more than happy to work with you so that you and your gecko could have an enjoyable life.


As stated i do listen to people, but also i do have an opinion or else whar else is a furum for?



Mal said:


> I know that I for one would do everything I possibly could to help you get things right. I just wont condone putting an animal through totally unnecessary stress.


the only stress it might go though is settling in its new house. the other Times when my glass fell out of the viv was unavoidable , well short of having some psychic powers and choosing not to buy the crappy viv from someone on ebay) it didnt really stress over, it was still eating normal, its just the past %days now its been not eating right, which is why i said i intend to try something else today by seeing if my local has any locusts or something, see if she eats them instead, becase i worry when its not eating i dont want it to die


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

*mogwai* said:


> where abouts are you? if you live where i think you live then you're not that far from me. you clearly don't want the leo for whatever reason and because i'm good and kind i may be able to help with transport if you get someone interested that isn't miles and miles away.
> 
> and for the record, i don't think you should give it away. your reasons for selling are a bit ropey but you're selling and that's that. i don't think people are getting at you for selling the leo, after all people buy and sell reps all the time on here. it's that you're selling after such a short amount of time because you want something else instead.
> 
> and yes, you should put your corn onto bigger food.


 well about the snake i am prepared for that, i have bigger food ready thank god


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Seriously, get a grip! Actually read what people have written, not what you think people have written! Mal is a wealth of knowledge on leo’s so personally I would listen to him. He said you are planning on subjecting it to 3 relocations in 2 months (well 3 months, but that’s a small difference). Move 1 from the shop = relocation stress, move 2 to the new viv (un-avoidable) but still = more relocation stress, and now you are considering selling it which is move 3 = another round of relocation stress. Every time you move them they can go off their food, be very nervous etc etc etc.

Remember people can easily see the other threads you have posted, so the threads about you wanting a beardie and you leo not eating etc which were started before you sale thread, people can see and read. If I ever buy something from someone on the forum, I always check the threads they have made to see if the animal they are selling has any back story they have not put in the ad. Personally I think you need to just stick with the leo, give it afew months to settle in, I am looking after my friends one at the moment and most afternoons he will be out in the open, sometimes just chilling on top of his hide. Every evening without fail he is out and waiting for food and then proceeds to be very active. Another example is my tokay, never saw him for 4 months except every now and again at night, once he was settled and confident he will be out and bask for part of the day.

It just seems to me that you are arrogant, confrontational, bitter about the fact you cant make your money back and simply don’t want to listen if people don’t say what you want to hear. And if you don’t want people to think you are “getting rid” then don’t act so desperate to sell, bumping like 5 times in 24 hours, with no response and then starting a thread asking if you have over priced it. To me the price seems ok, I am sure if I shopped around I could get it much cheaper, but to the right seller I might make an exception and pay alittle extra. But in your case, even if you gave it away I wouldn’t want to deal with you.

And a final thought, if your leo is not eating properly, then maybe you shouldn’t be selling it right now, its possibly only going to make the situation worse if it isnt eating well and then moving it again and causing it more stress. Best thing you can do for that leo, is hold onto it, make sure it is eating properly and in full health, and man up, don’t be so scared of it, just pick it up, weigh it, handle it abit. Otherwise yes it will be nervous and reluctant to have a big hand near it. With my mossy gecko, if I put my hand near him he will move away, but if I just pick him up he couldn’t care less, he just doesn’t like it if you are not confident. If you are not sure how to handle your leo go to a pet shop, ask if they can show you the correct way to hold them, or find someone near who can help you.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Seriously, get a grip! Actually read what people have written, not what you think people have written! Mal is a wealth of knowledge on leo’s so personally I would listen to him. He said you are planning on subjecting it to 3 relocations in 2 months (well 3 months, but that’s a small difference). Move 1 from the shop = relocation stress, move 2 to the new viv (un-avoidable) but still = more relocation stress, and now you are considering selling it which is move 3 = another round of relocation stress. Every time you move them they can go off their food, be very nervous etc etc etc.
> 
> Remember people can easily see the other threads you have posted, so the threads about you wanting a beardie and you leo not eating etc which were started before you sale thread, people can see and read. If I ever buy something from someone on the forum, I always check the threads they have made to see if the animal they are selling has any back story they have not put in the ad. Personally I think you need to just stick with the leo, give it afew months to settle in, I am looking after my friends one at the moment and most afternoons he will be out in the open, sometimes just chilling on top of his hide. Every evening without fail he is out and waiting for food and then proceeds to be very active. Another example is my tokay, never saw him for 4 months except every now and again at night, once he was settled and confident he will be out and bask for part of the day.
> 
> ...


im not even going to read all that because ive had enough 

i have replyed to that other comment as it was delt to me, full of faulse judgement and conjecture.

i am not speaking for the reast of the comments because they had some valid points, but thats not to say im not allowed my opinion, but it seems by giving an opinion on this thread is to be so called Arrogant.

i will only say one last thing and thats ive never and will never miss treat any animal or reptile in my care and never have.

I will be unsubscribing from this thread because ive had enough, not of the advice by the people with valid points but by the people or persons who wanted nothing more then to pass faulse judgement for the point of self gratification


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> im not even going to read all that because ive had enough
> 
> i have replyed to that other comment as it was delt to me, full of faulse judgement and conjecture.
> 
> ...


I gave you a very valid point about the tape you have in your viv, yet you simply decided to ignore it.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> I gave you a very valid point about the tape you have in your viv, yet you simply decided to ignore it.


 i almost had chance to unsubscribe

about the tape thing, thats a Ironic point, you know how i came to set up my enclosure in such a fashion?

from the advice that i suposidly dont listen to on this forum.

there words where "it wont matter if you put it down firmly" i asked well what if she tries to pull it up or something, (since thats wehat i was told with a simmilar thing with snakes) they replyed with no its ok, it will ignore it.

and you know what? it did ignore it, so you see just because i disagreed with your point doesnt mean i disagreed with another experienced persons point, it just so happens what they said worked


----------

